# Conger angeln mittelmeer



## Flo250 (25. Februar 2015)

Hey ich fahre im sommer wieder nach südfrankreich und angel dorf meist auf conger und tags über auf hornhechte oder doraden. 
Ich angel meistens von den clipen oder vom Strand. 
Ich wollte mir diese angel zulegen habe aber keine ahnung ob es sinnvoll ist. 
Auf welche Fische kann ich dort noch gut angeln und mit welchem köder?

http://www.lidl.de/de/paladin-angelcombo-norway-team-boat/p170354 

Bin nicht so erfahren mit dem angeln also wer noch tipps hat um am mittelmeeer erfolgreicher zu fischen nur raus damit. 

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## dorsch20 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Bist du sicher, dass du mit der Multirolle werfen kannst?


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

2.10, bisschen kurz für strand&klippe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Wenn ich dort eine Rute wählen sollte würde ich eine "Surf" wählen, das sind Brandungsruten und dazu eine größere Stationärrolle, die muss nicht viel können, aber stabil soll sie sein. 

Da gibt es zum Einstieg in der Bucht immer wieder richtige Schnäppchen.


----------



## Flo250 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Okay kann mir jemand von euch eine Rute zusammenstellen mit passenden links. 
Wäre echt super kenne mich nicht so gut aus.
Preis bis 100€

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

sorry, muss passen. kenn mich mit dem markt nicht aus. wozu auch: hab die hütte voll


----------



## Surf (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Die Rute in deinem Vorschlag ist definitiv zu kurz. Du hast ja noch bis zum Sommer Zeit, bis dahin wirst du dir sicher auch mit Hilfe von Videos und Artikeln was zusammen stellen können. Viele benutzen Brandungsangeln, da musst du aber wissen ob du das magst weill das Handteil doch ne enorme Länge hat und so schwer zu pumpen ist. Schau dich eher mal im Bereich Waller um und verabschiede dich von den 100 € Minimum! Stabile Knüppel gibts genug, auch für wenig Geld. Aber ne Billigrolle, die schon ächzt,  knarrt und sich verzieht wenn du nur ein paar Kilo schlaffe Algen auf das Ufer wuchtest, wird dich wahnsinnig 
machen!


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

wenn du "wieder" da runter fährst, also kein newbie dort bist, warum gehste nicht dort zum dealer und holst dir ortstypisches tackle?

halte ich für vernünftiger.

ja, und deine rute ist zu kurz (meine ich jetzt nicht persönlich :m)


----------



## Flo250 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Okay ja da in Frankreich kann man die Angelsachen nicht bezahlen alles total überteuert.


----------



## rhinefisher (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Hi! Ne recht brauchbare Rolle wäre die Penn 760 Live Liner, ene weiche 50er Mono und eine Günstige Brandungsrute von3,90m - das muß nicht leicht, sondern robust sein.
Petri


----------



## Flo250 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

habe mal ein bisschen nachgeschaut und eine rute und rolle gefunden :

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ungsruten/saenger-target-surf-rute/detail.jsf

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...seacor-rolle-210l-linkshandmodelle/detail.jsf

was haltet ihr davon? 
geht jetz nicht bestimmt auf conger.
ist fürs brandungsangeln auf verschiedenes.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Das passt hinten und vorne nicht zusammen. An eine Surfrute gehört keine Baicaster, sondern eine große Stationärrolle. Dazu monofile Schnur und es klappt mit den Mittelmeerfischen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. März 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*



Flo250 schrieb:


> Hey ich fahre im sommer wieder nach südfrankreich und angel dorf meist auf conger und tags über auf hornhechte oder doraden.
> Ich angel meistens von den clipen oder vom Strand.
> Ich wollte mir diese angel zulegen habe aber keine ahnung ob es sinnvoll ist.
> Auf welche Fische kann ich dort noch gut angeln und mit welchem köder?
> ...


 

 Schulferien, welches Schuljahr? #c


----------



## ulfisch (4. März 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Ne recht brauchbare Rolle wäre die Penn 760 Live Liner, ene weiche 50er Mono und eine Günstige Brandungsrute von3,90m - das muß nicht leicht, sondern robust sein.
> Petri


Hätte Dir jetzt ähnliches empfohlen ich fisch 0,40er Mono glaube ich#c
habe meine Brandungsrute(Tele) auch vor Ort(Griechenland) gekauft, würde ich glatt wieder machen, hat damals 40 max. 50 euro gekostet und fische sie schon den 4. Urlaub macht 12,50 pro Urlaub à mind. 2 Wochen.
Nimm die Penn, die gilt als sehr robust, die Bremse soll gut sein und sie hat jede Menge Schnurfassung und hat einen Freilauf, was ja nicht unpraktisch ist sie wird wohl auch meine nächste Brandungsrolle.

Sagen wir mal 50 euro für die Rute, weiß nicht wie du reist aber Packmaße für Koffer eventuell beachten.
Die Penn kostet glaube ich keine 100 euro, da bist Du dann mit max. 150 euro INKL. Schnur dabei und hast sicher einige Urlaube Spass mit.

Ich fische im Moment die Daiwa Capricorn pilk ist auch gut aber teurer als die Penn


----------



## GreenTeamFishing (8. März 2015)

*AW: Conger angeln mittelmeer*

Hi , Ich selber wohne auf Malle so wie du es beschreibst ist die selbe Angelweise wie hier also ich würde dir bei dem budget raten auf spanischen seiten zu schauen da diese mehr in diesem Bereich verkaufen deshalb auch besser preise haben. wenn du die Angel halt nur für den Urlaub brachst reicht ne tele ( http://bazarlaspalmeras.com/p_20110...-one-tele-cast-420-long-420-mts-acc-100-200-g ) und eine 5000er rolle( http://bazarlaspalmeras.com/p_17868_2_9_43/daiwa-ag-plus-4500 ) ,Daiwa gibts schon was für wenig Geld und hält. Schnur reicht ne 0.40 nylon und als vorfach in Felsklippen 0.50-0.70 jenach dem wie viele muränen in der Zohne sind.
Die links sind nur zur Orientierung 
petri.


----------

